# EMT Cert



## tonesman (Aug 4, 2009)

Are there any civil service cities or towns that would take someone with their EMT certification, over someone that does not have it? Thank you in advance for any answers.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

tonesman said:


> Are there any civil service cities or towns that would take someone with their EMT certification, over someone that does not have it? Thank you in advance for any answers.


I will let you know. It really is only a resume builder for some, not much of a deciding factor.


----------



## Guest (Sep 19, 2011)

Many years ago, several police departments (including mine) ran the ambulance service for the city/town, and they would look for EMT's. I don't know of any departments that do that anymore, so besides looking good on the resume as Eagle13 said, it's probably not going to help you.


----------



## tonesman (Aug 4, 2009)

Thank you. Thats what I figured, I just wanted to check before the list came out. Be safe out there.


----------



## USAF3424 (Mar 18, 2008)

I believe Northeastern University requires all police officers to be EMTs


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

sbck08 said:


> I believe Northeastern University requires all police officers to be EMTs


They do....they actually have their own ambulance.


----------



## new guy (Sep 16, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> They do....they actually have their own ambulance.


Last month you would have been correct but as of September this year, NUPD is no longer in the ambulance business. It's still a desirable cert to have on your resume.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2011)

new guy said:


> Last month you would have been correct but as of September this year, NUPD is no longer in the ambulance business. It's still a desirable cert to have on your resume.


I stand corrected, thank you.


----------



## Crvtte65 (May 19, 2002)

You mean the 1970's ambulance finally stopped working! It's a sad day


----------



## maritz01 (Oct 16, 2006)

If you're trying to be a firefighter and were certified as an EMT/I instead of EMT/B it would certainly help you get the job. In some areas like the South Shore some FDs need EMT/I and EMT/P badly to staff their ambulances that they skip names/scores till they get the person with it. For example, you have a 90 for a score and lived out of town and the scores above you were either EMT/B or college doesn't matter you get the job. Sounds crazy nut it is what it is.

Mike


----------

